# on the look out for Marsilea



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive got a medium light (2wpg) 20g Tall. Someone told me that Marsilea would work as a foreground addition. So if anyone happens to be growing it and has a little bit to share I'd be elated.

Also, do you think it would be a good addition?
I am dosing a couple times a week with excel and flourish.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Picture too small >.>
left side and front looks like need more plants.
take the rock at the right hand side out maybe look more better.


----------

